# Whistle noise when braking



## GrammaKO (Jul 26, 2015)

I have a 2011 Nissan Sentra with less than 50K miles. I just replaced my front brake pads and rotors on Friday and I hear a whistle sound now when I tape the brakes. Does anyone know what could be causing this and is the car safe to drive before I take back to the garage?


----------

